# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Robian1000 [Παναγίτσα]

## gvaggelas

Η παντόφλα "Παναγίτσα" που δραστηριοποιείται στην γραμμή Νεάπολη-Ελαφόνησο.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23009

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23010

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23011

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23012

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23013

----------


## Thanasis89

Γλυκήτατη παντοφλίτσα ! Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες ! Μπράβο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους. Το Παναγίτσα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για διέτία. Που κάνει δρομολόγιο;

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω Παχη-Σαλαμινα<Φανερωμενη>

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πανέμορφο _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _2003_ στα _Ναυπηγεία Μακεδονίας_ (γραμμένο με ανάγλυφα γράμματα και στον καθρέφτη του) με αριθμό νηολογίου _N.Θ. 240_ (Θεσσαλονίκης) και _IMO 8989525_.

09.jpg
_Δεκέμβριος 2011 - Φανερωμένη Σαλαμίνας_

Αμέσως μετά την ναυπήγηση του δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή *Πούντα Λακωνίας - Ελαφονήσου* (σε αντικατάσταση του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ_ το οποίο μεταδρομολογήθηκε στην Πάρο) στην οποία βρίσκεται συνεχώς μέχρι σήμερα, ενώ τις "χειμερινές" περιόδους που η επιβατική κίνηση στην Ελαφόνησο είναι μειωμένη, ανεβαίνει επί δίμηνο περίπου (σε συνδυασμό με τις εργασίες συντήρησης του) στη γραμμή _Φανερωμένη Σαλαμίνας - Νέα Πέραμος_.

07.jpg___08.jpg
_Φεβρουάριος 2011 - Φανερωμένη Σαλαμίνας_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος βρίσκεται από σήμερα η παντοφλίτσα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ_ μετά τις εργασίες συντήρησης στο Πέραμα (ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή), έχει επιστρέψει και πάλι στη γραμμή Πούντα Λακωνίας - Ελαφόνησος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόλις τρεις μήνες από την περασμένη παρουσία του στο Πέραμα, το πλοίο βρίσκεται και πάλι από σήμερα αργά το μεσημέρι στη ΝΕΖ και στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο, στου Κελαιδή. Κάποια αβαρία ίσως, κάποια έκτακτη εργασία - επισκευή ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγίτσα σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 15.00 μ.μ μόλις έχει φτάσει στο Καματερό και ακόμη κάνει ανάποδα. Τώρα για ποιο λόγο ήλθε δεν ξέρω, αλλά να ο καιρός αύριο είναι καλός και δεν έχει φύγει για κανένα ναυπηγείο .......θα δω τι μπορώ να μάθω.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 04 06-10-2014.jpg
Δυστυχώς δεν το πρόλαβα πιο νωρίς για να το βγάλω όλο. :Apologetic:

----------


## leo85

Πήγε και έδεσε στο καματερό γιατί είχαμε συνηθίσει να βλέπουμε εκεί κάποιο ferry. :Fat: 
(Μάλων για συντήρηση πρέπει να ήρθε)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εργασίες συντήρησης είχε κάνει μόλις τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο.......
Και μετά μόλις τρεις μήνες (τον Απρίλιο) είχε ξανανέβει στο Πέραμα μόνο για δύο ημέρες (μήπως για να το δουν κάποιοι ???)
Και τώρα ξαναανέβηκε και έδεσε και στο Καματερό (πρώτη του φορά, πάντα πήγαινε είτε σε ναυπηγείο είτε στη γραμμή της Φανερωμένης).
Και εσύ Παντελή γνωρίζεις και ....κάτι άλλο για την γραμμή της Ελαφονήσου........

Βρε μπας και....... Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε.......

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρώτη πληροφορία με e-mail (χθεσινοβραδινή) λέει ότι το Παναγίτσα πουλήθηκε. 
Περιμένω νεότερες πληροφορίες για που και πότε θα φύγει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες συγκεχυμένες για το που θα πάει. Ίσως στην πορεία μάθουμε .....κάτι.
Το πρωί πήγα από το πλοίο. Είδα πρόσωπα βουβά και γεμάτα αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον και πως να μην είναι. Το πλήρωμα 7 άτομα και οι οικογένειες τους χάνουν το στήριγμα τους, που τόσο καιρό δουλεύοντας στο πλοίο έβγαιναν τα αναγκαία για να ζήσουν.
Και μετά έχεις τον Πρωθυπουργό και τους Υπουργούς να μιλάνε για ύφεση. Να έλθουν να μας την δείξουν. 
Τα πλοία πουλιούνται το ένα πίσω από το άλλο, το προσωπικό τους χάνει τη δουλειά του και κατασκευές γίνονται ελάχιστες. 
Αυτό δεν λέγετε ύφεση ..................αλλά κατρακύλισμα στον Καιάδα. :Indecisiveness:  
Θα σταματήσω όμως εδώ γιατί θα παρεκτραπώ και σέβομαι το site που γράφω.
Και μία φωτο του Παναγίτσα στο Καματερό.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 05 07-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

και μια φώτο απο εμένα

DSCN9850.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε το κλασικό, όμορφο και πεντακάθαρο σαλόνι από το Παναγίτσα. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 13 07-10-2014.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 14 07-10-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η πρώτη πληροφορία με e-mail (χθεσινοβραδινή) λέει ότι το Παναγίτσα πουλήθηκε. 
> Περιμένω νεότερες πληροφορίες για που και πότε θα φύγει.





> Οι πληροφορίες συγκεχυμένες για το που θα πάει. Ίσως στην πορεία μάθουμε .....κάτι.


Και επισήμως επιβεβαιώνεται η πώληση του στο εξωτερικό. Συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα θέματα του νέου ΣΑΣ (21-10-2014).




> Ανάκληση Ανακοίνωσης Δήλωσης Δρομολόγησης Ε/Γ‐Ο/Γ “ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ” από τη γραμμή ΠΟΥΝΤΑ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑΣ – ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ, λόγω πώλησης στην αλλοδαπή

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγίτσα παραμένει στο Καματερό, χωρίς να γίνεται κάτι επάνω του, δηλαδή αλλαγή ονόματος, σημαίας που ακόμη είναι η Ελληνική, όπως φαίνεται στη φωτο, ή άλλη εργασία. Μάλλον έχει μείνει επάνω ένας από το πλήρωμα που κάνει τον βατσιμάνη. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 22 27-10-2014.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ στην Ελαφόνησο από το καλοκαίρι του 2011.

038.jpg 062.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη δεύτερη φωτο Άρη δίπλα του είναι το Ελαφόνησος. Πλέον κανένα δεν είναι στη γραμμή αυτή. :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο Καματερό, στην ίδια θέση και κατάσταση χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει κάτι επάνω του (τουλάχιστον δια γυμνού οφθαλμού) έχοντας συμπληρώσει τρεις μήνες ακινησίας.

Και μου προξενεί εντύπωση βέβαια. Το ότι πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό είναι γεγονός, ανακοινώθηκε μέχρι και από το ΣΑΣ. Ο καινούργιος του πλοιοκτήτης .....δεν ενδιαφέρεται εκτός από "τυπικά" να το αποκτήσει και "ουσιαστικά" ??? Να το παραλάβει δηλαδή επιτέλους κάποια στιγμή ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από πέντε περίπου μήνες ακινησίας στο Καματερό, η παντοφλίτσα βρίσκεται πλέον στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας. Έχει υψώσει σημαία _Παναμά_, και έχει μετονομαστεί στο κάπως παράξενο όνομα _ROBIAN1000_. Κάνοντας search στο google με τον όρο "ROBIAN" δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι το ενδιαφέρον (κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή), που να μας δείχνει δηλαδή έστω και στο περίπου σε ποιά χώρα μπορεί να πουλήθηκε το πλοίο. Μόνο κάποιο αλιευτικό πλοίο από την Λιβύη βρήκα με αυτό το όνομα.

IMG_0564.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 15/02/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να επιβεβαιώσω ότι το νέο όνομα του πλοίου είναι _ROBIAN1000_. Και λέω "να επιβεβαιώσω" διότι ενώ στην φωτό που έχω παραθέσει, το νέο όνομα διακρινόταν καθαρά (σε μεγέθυνση), εντούτοις όπως είχα γράψει ακουγόταν "αρκετά περίεργο". Η επιβεβαίωση λοιπόν έρχεται από (πρώην) άνθρωπο του πλοίου, ο οποίος μου είπε ακόμα ότι έχει πουληθεί στην _Σαουδική Αραβία_, και θα δουλεύει σε ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του μεγάλου λιμανιού _Al Lith_, το οποίο βρίσκεται στα νοτιοδυτικά της χώρας (αρκετά κοντά στην Μέκκα), στην Ερυθρά θάλασσα.

Παρακαλώ να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του θέματος σε : *Robian1000 [Παναγίτσα]* και να μεταφερθεί στο : _Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες)_

----------


## andria salamis

Μικρή μετακίνηση,σήμερα το απόγευμα,στο ιδιο ναυπηγείο.

DSC_2205.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μικρή μετακίνηση,σήμερα το απόγευμα,στο ιδιο ναυπηγείο.
> 
> DSC_2205.JPG


Γάτα ........ο σκύλος. Μου θυμίζεις .....τον Παντελή πριν μερικά χρόνια, που δεν προλάβαινε να κουνηθεί στα πέριξ....κάτι και το είχα φωτογραφήσει. Όποτε μπορείς (γιατί δουλεύεις) ......να το κάνεις και να μας τροφοδοτείς πιο συχνά με ....τα καλούδια που τραβάς. :Fat:

----------


## andria salamis

> Γάτα ........ο σκύλος. Μου θυμίζεις .....τον Παντελή πριν μερικά χρόνια, που δεν προλάβαινε να κουνηθεί στα πέριξ....κάτι και το είχα φωτογραφήσει. Όποτε μπορείς (γιατί δουλεύεις) ......να το κάνεις και να μας τροφοδοτείς πιο συχνά με ....τα καλούδια που τραβάς.


το    Agia Markella,  και το Christos xxiv κυνηγουσα,και βλεπω το πρώην παναγιτσα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ROBIAN1000 (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ)_ παραμένει στου Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα, ή μας κούνησε αποχαιρετιστήριο μαντήλι ???




> Μικρή μετακίνηση,σήμερα το απόγευμα,στο ιδιο ναυπηγείο.
> 
> DSC_2205.JPG





> Christos XXIV Χθες το απόγευμα κατα τον απόπλου του,με προορισμό το Ασντοντ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164769





> Φίλε Ανδριανέ μιας και φωτογράφησες το ρυμουλκό κατά τον απόπλου του για το Ashdod στο Ισραήλ, μήπως είδες και τι πήρε μαζί του, τι ρυμουλκεί δηλαδή ??? Το ρωτάω διότι μέχρι και αυτήν την ώρα διατηρεί ταχύτητες ρυμούλκησης.

----------


## andria salamis

φιλε Γιωργο,το εγραψα στο ποστ 23 μικρη μετακινηση στο ιδιο ναυπηγειο (σπανοπουλου) ξανα μπηκε μεσα  και εφυγα,αλλα το θεμα ειναι τη πηρε το ρυμουλκο christos xxiv, που απεπλευσε μετα απο λιγο( ειχα φυγη και δεν ειδα!)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Ανδριανέ το είδα και το διάβασα το ποστ σου Νο 23, και αν πρόσεξες το παρέθεσα και στο ποστ στο οποίο μόλις μου απάντησες.

Έχοντας όμως ως δεδομένα : 1ον. Ότι στην θέση που βρισκόταν το _ROBIAN1000 (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ)_ δεν έκλεινε-εμπόδιζε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο (το φωτογράφησα χθες το πρωί),

IMG_0100.jpg
_07/03/2015_

2ον. Ότι απομακρύνθηκε-μετακινήθηκε από αυτήν την θέση Σάββατο απόγευμα, την ίδια ακριβώς ώρα που φωτογράφησες το Christos XXIV ενώ αυτό ετοιμαζόταν να αναχωρήσει για ταξίδι και μάλιστα με προορισμό που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά. Το Ashdod στο Ισραήλ, που κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί ενδιάμεσο σταθμό για το _ROBIAN1000 (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ)_ πριν τον τελικό του προορισμό στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα.  
και 3ον. Ότι έφυγες πριν αναχωρήσει το ρυμουλκό για το ταξίδι του και άρα όπως είπες δεν είδες τι "τράβαγε πίσω του", αναρωτήθηκα αν είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι το ρυμουλκούμενο δεν ήταν το (πάρα πολύ πιθανόν κατά την άποψη μου) _ROBIAN1000 (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ)_. 

Αλλά από την στιγμή που είσαι σίγουρος ότι η παντοφλίτσα δεν έφυγε αλλά απλώς μετακινήθηκε (υποθέτω θα την είδες και σήμερα στου Σπανόπουλου), κλείνει το θέμα και μένει να μάθουμε τι άλλο πήρε μαζί του το ρυμουλκό.

----------


## andria salamis

Σημερα  φιλε Γιωργο δεν μπορεσα να δω τη εγινε,δεν αποκλείω τιποτα,ηταν 2-3 ρυμουλκα  κοντα στην Παναγιτσα.

----------


## andria salamis

10/03/2015 τελικα το Παναγιτσα ειναι στου σπανοπουλου,
φιλε Γιωργο.στην φωτο βλεπουμε λιγο την πλωρη,και την πρυμη του.

DSC_2287.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Ανδριανέ, και από ότι είδα σήμερα από το Πέραμα, έχει βγει έξω στου Σπανόπουλου. Όχι στο synchrolift αλλά κανονικά, πάνω σε βάζα, στην ίδια θέση όπου πριν λίγες ημέρες ήταν τα ΝΑΝΤΗ και ΕΛΕΝΗ. Οπότε αν κάποιον τον βγάλει ο δρόμος του προς την Κυνόσουρα (από όπου θα φαίνεται τέλεια) μας το δείχνει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λοιπόν το Robian1000 (e.x Παναγίτσα) .....όσο μπορεί να φανεί, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα που έχει βγει για το δεξαμενισμό του, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το νέο Γλυκοφιλούσα.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 26 15-03-2015.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Για τους  φιλους τον φερυ Παντελη & Γιωργο

DSC_2819.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, στην ίδια θέση αλλά και -εξωτερική- κατάσταση, όπως στην παραπάνω φωτό του φίλου Ανδριανού πριν 13 ημέρες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποιες εργασίες γίνονται στο πλοίο, αλλά .......δεν ξέρω τι!!!!!!
Όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτο του andria salamis και τη δική μου στα προηγούμενα ποστ, ο καταπέλτης ήταν κλειστός.
Προχθές που τράβηξα φωτο πάνω από το Γλυκοφιλούσα φαίνεται ανοικτός ο καταπέλτης και κάποιες εργασίες να έχουν γίνει στους διαδρόμους, ενώ φαίνεται μέσα και ένα βελόνι ....από γερανό. Τώρα τι κάνουν....θα σας γελάσω.
Η δεύτερη φωτο είναι μεγέθυνση της πρώτης για να καταλάβετε αυτό που λέω.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 30 14-04-2015.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 32 14-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε μεν σε ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες, όχι όμως στην ψωροκώσταινα, αλλά στην Σαουδική Αραβία (όπου το πετρέλαιο είναι φθηνότερο από το νερό.....). Από την στιγμή που αγοράσανε ένα φέρρυ μόλις δεκαετίας για να το βάλουνε να δουλέψει σε ιχθυοτροφεία, δεν θα μου κάνει καμμία εντύπωση με ότι είδους μηχανήματα και αν το εξοπλίσουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Robian1000 καθελκύστηκε από τη θέση που είχε βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και είναι δεμένο στην μεριά που φαίνεται από το Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί η παντοφλίτσα από την χώρα μας, ρυμουλκούμενη από το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXIV για την Σαουδική Αραβία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Robian 1000 (e.x. Παναγίτσα) όπως δείχνει το AIS του P/K Christos XXIV με το οποίο αναχώρησε από την Ελλάδα, όπως μας αναφέρει ο φίλος Γιώργος πάρα πάνω, έχει φτάσει από τις 08/06/2015 στη Τζέντα και τώρα το P/K είναι αραγμένο στη ράδα της Τζέντα ........μάλλον περιμένοντας κανένα ναύλο για Ελλάδα.
Εδώ το  ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ φωτογραφημένο στις 23-05-2015 το πρωί στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου (όπως είχα αναφέρει) με σημαία Παναμά, όπως Παναμά γράφει και στην πρύμη του. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στο πλοίο.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ 37 23-05-2015.jpg

----------

